# interesting trestle table design?



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm playing around with designs for a trestle table. The top will be 54" wide x 76" long, solid wood, probably western maple. And it's an oval shape. I'm thinking 1" thickness. I've got a number of sketches for possible base designs, which I will present to my customers next week. But I thought I'd throw it out here and see if anyone has seen an interesting design for a trestle base. 

I've googled it and searched for hours, but saw nothing I liked. The Shaker styles were too dainty. I don't care for the 'classical' styles. The contemporary styles are too funky. (the 'saw horse' look doesn't do it for me) The sketch I've come up with that I like the best is arts & crafts style, a la Greene & Greene. But I don't know if they'll be turned on by that style. So I'm still open to ideas. 

Preferences are fairly clean and simple, i.e. no ornate detail work such as carvings, inlays, or scroll work. It must be sturdy. Complexity of joinery is not an issue. Thanks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mmwood_1 said:


> Complexity of joinery is not an issue.


What a breath of fresh air , having seen your past work I know that to be true. I am sure you have seen stuff like this, but I am thinking morph/mix these kinda bases. IMO you want to carry the oval top into the base, not an oval top on a "square" base. I like the 2nd one, but the outer boards in the legs be more curved (and maybe a through tenon with a peg ?) The 1st one could be made better with more curvy legs (more hour glass) and the stretcher curved top and bottom. The feet I think want to be an arch to match the oval top, not just a flat board. 

Just tossing a couple out there ?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Mark , Trestle design...makes me think of traditional. I`ve looked through your gallery and see no reason that you can`t give them just what they want. Have you had a chance to see the room the table will be located? You might get a flavoring or theme that might help. I like the idea of an elliptical shaped top... maybe incorporated into the feet of the base. Also...a through tennon with a tappered peg... would be a good look. Rick


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Daren

I like the first design you have there. I want to build a coffee table out of some spalted alder I have, and didn't have any real idea how I wanted to build it. I think I may build a scaled down version of that. I am toying with making the top an oval, or at least rounding the corners to about a two or three inch radius, and of course shortening the legs to coffee table height.

Gerry


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Daren,
Thanks for the post. The second table is definitely within the realm of possibilities. I'm going to print a copy of it, and also work some variations on it into a couple of sketches. May be another week before I can get together with the folks, as I have been hit with the flu that's been going around here. So I've still got some time for the wheels to turn.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

pianoman said:


> no reason that you can`t give them just what they want. Rick


Rick,
Some jobs are like this, where the people say we want you to design something for us, but they don't give you too much to go on for a start. So I'm trying to bring to the meeting an array of styles and variations which I think will work with what already exists there, and which appeal to me, personally. The hope is that they look through them and something draws their attention. Maybe different details of different designs, which could be worked together, but giving me a basis to work from, because I don't really know their aesthetic preferences, and often, they can't really tell me until they see samples. And I am definitely leaning towards keyed M & T's on the stretchers (2 stretchers,an upper and a lower, or in the case of one design, 2 uppers and 1 lower) 

Anyway, if you've done it, you know it's a process to actually find out just what it is they want. Present them with possibilities, then sort of tease out of them the aspects which appeal to them and fine tune the details until they have a drawing in front of them that really speaks to them, and truly comes from them. This process goes a long way towards customers having patience with me while I'm building their pieces, and towards their willingness to write those checks with a smile when I give them an invoice. Oh blah, blah, blah! I'm rambling.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mmwood_1 said:


> Oh blah, blah, blah! I'm rambling.


No, you did a pretty good job of explaining customer relations in the custom furniture design/build world. I am weird, I like the design end more than the build (since the build is where the $ is) but the design end is more of a mental/business challenge.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Daren, I like both sides... designing and building. Well , deliveriying is a lot of fun. Sometimes I have trouble finnishing a piece... I hate to part with it you know!!! Anyway, I like the second table... the first one (to me) looks more like a bench. By the way... have you seen much Pear wood over in Ill.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

pianoman said:


> By the way... have you seen much Pear wood over in Ill.


Not of any size really. They are either backyard trees and over pruned/bound/full of wire to keep the fruit from braking the tree. Or wild trees that are practically inaccessible. That question brings back a great memory from 25+ years ago. I used to live in an old farmhouse with my family. It was near the river and there was a HUGE pear tree about 1/4 mile away. My brother and I used to watch the deer stand on their hind legs to get the ones on the lower branches. We would walk to the river and fish all day, we would leave after breakfast and not come home till supper. When that big tree was dropping fruit in the fall we would take burlap sacks out there and haul all we could home. That beauty is still alive. The folks sold the country house a few years back, but I still go to that spot in the river and crappie fish. I always look over at that tree and see my little brother (10 at the time, 35 now) climbing in it :laughing:.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*hijack alert?*

Uh, some of you guys might want to start your own threads with your questions to Daren. Unless you've got a suggestion for, or a picture of a trestle base....

Thanks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Mark, Sorry about getting a little off the subject. I really do like your work!! I`m trying to picture 54" x 76". Given those dimonsions... remind me of the Golden Rectangle. Not that the rule is carved in stone...but the table will be a Dynamic! How did you arrive at that size? I`m sure you have a good reason. Are you going to design the chairs or seating also? Rick


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Rick,
The dimensions are given by the customers. They have a temporary table in place with an OSB top(covered with a table cloth) and scrap cobbled together for the base. This temporary situation has seen them through about 12 years now, and they're ready to be done with it. The current top is 48" x 70", and they decided they wanted it 6" bigger in both directions. They already have an L-shaped bench (curved in the corner) for 1 side and end, and chairs for the rest. Mine is not to judge nor criticize, mine is just to design and build. And get paid.:yes:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the poast Mark, Good luck ... it sounds like an interesting project and I hope it ends up in your portfolio. Stay well and let us know how it turns out. Rick


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

My hope right now is that they hire me to do it. We meet next Thursday, and if they don't end up with sticker shock from the estimate, we'll be good to go. You just never know what people's expectations are for the cost of custom work. I think these folks are realistic and fair-minded. I've known them for years but never did any work for them, so we'll see.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

A little late but here's one


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Not late at all. Thanks for the post Jon. My appointment with these folks isn't until Thursday, and even then, it's never too late to alter designs until things are cut. And I'm 7 weeks out on my schedule, anyway. 

Quite the stretcher, there. I know a guy in town here who makes pipes in that style. Hand carved and spiraled. It's a thing I've never tried. Guess I've never had reason to. I can't even guess how much time it would take to do it, though. Imagine, a 4 foot long spiral....fact is, it HAD occurred to me last week to do a double helix for the stretcher. The guy's a biologist, I think, and I'm sure he'd appreciate it. But probably wouldn't appreciate the cost of such a venture. Ah, well.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I think that is a neat table JON. I might tackle something like that on a smaller scale. I have had this tool for a long time, but never used it. I bet I could make that spiral pretty easy (but only 30" long if I remember right) http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1070&highlight=router+crafter


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Daren said:


> I think that is a neat table JON. I might tackle something like that on a smaller scale. I have had this tool for a long time, but never used it. I bet I could make that spiral pretty easy (but only 30" long if I remember right) http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1070&highlight=router+crafter


Do you mean there are OTHER WAYS of making such things BESIDES chisels, rasps, and sandpaper?!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mmwood_1 said:


> Do you mean there are OTHER WAYS of making such things BESIDES chisels, rasps, and sandpaper?!!!


Yea, they are just not near as much fun IMO :hammer:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That table is really cool. It's masculine but "pretty & soft" looking. And beefy but elegant. One of the most appealing to my eye in a while.

I would be interested to see the top view and see the joinery/top of the tenons which are visible.

I have never made a spiral or twist like that. I am gonna try and find a tutorial on youtube.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I would be interested to see the top view and see the joinery/top of the tenons which are visible.


TT,
JonBell posted a thread in Joinery which links to the site that this is on. You won't hardly believe the joinery detail you mentioned. Check it out.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I would be interested to see the top view and see the joinery/top of the tenons which are visible.


I was thinking the same thing. Looks like a through tenon. Another thing interesting about the table is the fact that the top is cupped. That would be considered a defect in most pieces, it adds character to that table.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I went to that site and posted my intital reaction to it in the joinery thread. i have it open in a seperate window because the music is WONDERFUL! As some of you regulars know I lived in Japan 3 years and the music that plays on that site brings back great memories from another lifetime in another world. At that age 9, 10, and 11, you really are in another world. While the music that is playing is more modern, and of faster tempo mostly than what I grew up listening to over there, it is close enough to feel close to the same. 

You don't have to wonder if I bookmarked the site or not. Thanks for the link!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

And the verdict is in.... I went to my appointment with these people and I brought about 20 drawings and photos of different styles/designs of trestle tables. Daren, the second photo you posted, with almost the identical variations you'd suggested, was the one that they really liked. I had sketched it with the modifications, but when they first saw the photo, they made almost the exact comments. I then drew forth the drawing with the variations they had JUST SUGGESTED might be nice, and it was a done deal! Thanks very much for the input. I do appreciate it. Should be done in June sometime. I'll post pics, then.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mmwood_1 said:


> Should be done in June sometime. I'll post pics, then.


Cool we like pictures and you do very nice work.


----------

